# كتاب عن هندسة النقل والمرور Transport Planning and Traffic Engineering



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب عن هندسة النقل والمرور*

*Transport Planning and Traffic Engineering*


*




*

*كتاب لتصميم وتخطيط وتحليل حركة النقل والمرور,,*


*التحميل*

*http://alfaris.net/uploads/books/tra...ngineering.zip*​


----------



## محمد حامد (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (23 يوليو 2010)

ميلاد الجبوري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أسمك غريب


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (23 يوليو 2010)

بشار أحسن


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز محمد والله هذا اسمي الحقيقي وارجو ان لاتتغبر نضرتك وكافة الاعضاء عني واعتقد ان الاسم غير مهم بقدر جوعر الانسان واعماله............؟؟؟؟


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا للاخ ميلاد الجبوري


----------



## هيثم مجلي طامش (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## elfaki (21 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## هيثم مجلي طامش (25 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## adel104 (28 يناير 2014)

شكراً أخي ميلاد على مشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## adel104 (28 يناير 2014)

لم أجد الرابط أعلاه ، و قادني لصفحة أخرى ، ما هو السبب ؟؟!!!


----------

